# Resolved: Actiontec MI424WR



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't connect to the Internet nor check email obviously. I called Verizon and they can't even get an IP address for me yet it also shows that nothing major is wrong.

He walked me through doing something to the router. Which I'll try when I get home. But, since I have a net connection here at work I was wondering if I could get any (other) suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Actiontec MI424WR*

In less than 3 hours I won't have an Internet connection. Any ideas? ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec MI424WR*

You can remove the router from the FiOS connection and connect directly to a PC or another router. You may have to power cycle the FiOS box (in the basement or outside) to get it to recognize the new piece of equipment.

You can also do a factory reset on the router, which is probably what Verizon walked you through.


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Actiontec MI424WR*

The router was shot. Got a new one and now everything is fine. 

Thanks for your input John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Actiontec MI424WR*

I hope that's not a harbinger of things to come for me! :grin:


----------

